

Blackberries on all networks are having problems - auston
http://search.twitter.com/search?q=BlackBerry+OR+%23blackberry

======
cmelbye
Wow, single point of failure for the lose.

~~~
nwatson
Does anyone have more details? What did the Zenprise Blackberry/BES
monitoring/diagnosis tool say about the outage?

